# Stroumbi



## Smiffy1406 (Jan 13, 2018)

Hi does anyone know what Stroumbi is like? And what is there?


----------



## Trotters (Jun 22, 2016)

Hi, what is it like in what way? 
There's not really much in the way of shops or services - there's a mini-supermarket which has most of the essentials. There's the Stroumbi Tavern, although I am not sure if that is open?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

You would need to travel to Paphos or Polis for a decent shop although the small supermarket is adequate for the essentials and it also does some takeaway foods from the café.


----------

